# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Europa po zgjohet!!

## gerrard73

_Me shume se 90 te arrestuar gjate protestave te dhundeshme qe kane perfshire qytetin e Birmingamit ne Britanie e Madhe. Te drejtuar nga organizata "Stop Islamizimit te Europes" kane dalur ne rruge duke protestuar kunder dhenies se lejes per ndertimin e nje Xhamije. Protesta ka degjeneruar me perballjen  e protestuesve me militant te grupeve aziatike. Sipas policise se qytetit verior britanik, te pakten 200 persona kane marre pjese ne perleshjet e dhunshme. Kanali televiziv SKY NEWS ka ofruar pamje te militanteve islamik qe me fytyra te mbuluara duke hedhur gure ne drejtim te aktivesteve te se djathtes ekstreme angleze, dhe ne drejtim te policise. Protesta te tilla ndodhen edhe muajin e kaluar po ne Birmingam.
Ndryshojme qytet por nuk nryshojme skenar. Ne Londer ne gjate perkujtimit te tragjedise se 11 shtatorit, kane zbritur ne rruge disa mijera aktivist te djathtes ekstreme anleze, "Lidhja e Mbrojtjes Angleze" dhe "Stop Islamizimit te Europes".  Nga nje manifestim kujtimor per viktimat e 11 shtatorit eshte shenderruar ne nje manifestim anti - islamik.  Kontakti me grupet aziatike dhe militant te organizates "Te Bashkuar Kunder Fashizmit" ka bere qe manifestacioni te degjeneroje ne perleshje mes demostruesve. Policia ka nderhyre me gazlotesjelles dhe shkopinje gome. Perveç te arrestuarve ne vendn e ngjarjes jane gjetur, shishe molotov, dhe materiale te tjera te forta si çekiçe, leva hekuri etj. 
Eshte fillimi i nje ere te re, fillimi i vetmbrojtjes se europianeve nga rreziku konkret islamik.  Tek njerzit ka filluar te zgjohet ndnjenja e krenarise kombetare, por mbi te gjitha ndnjenja e frikes nga asimilimi islamik i Europes. Eshte vetem fillimi i nje ere te re qe do te pushtoje Europen ne kater anet e saje. Vetem nese ruajme kulturen tone 2000 vjeçare do te mund te ecim perpara._

----------


## Kosovar2006

Po nuk e kuptoj se qka kta Hulganet po dojn kurse at urrtjen dhe Terrorzim cilin dojn ti bejne muslimanve vet qeveria e atyre asht duke bo

----------


## Geri Tr

edhe keta anglezet qe thojne se duhet te agjerojne qe ti kuptojne talebanet,ja se cfare ndodh,po ca me i kuptu keta mjekrroshat ku ne mendejn e tyre kane vetem bombe me sahat,i dogji ***** atyreve se ishin shkaktare te asaj tragjedie te 11 shatorit,por kur duan dhe te pushtojne evropen pale,qe ti mbushin qytetet evropiane me kamikaze dhe me avione te marrur peng.Edhe e quajne veten paqesore dhe kryejne krime cnjerezore.Hipokrita leshi :i terbuar:

----------


## Homer

*Europa po zgjohet* por problemi eshte se grupet ekstremiste te partive te djathta po manifestojne ne vend qe te jet populli vet dhe kjo nuk m'duket diçka e mir sepse thelbi i ketyre partive eshte racizmi.

Siç e pata than dhe ne nje postim tjer, un mendoj se Anglia eshte turpi i Europes !!!

Ja nje video, ku trego tolerancen e tepert te Anglise ndaj Islamikeve atje:





Protest "paqesore" pro-hamasit, vdekje çifutve etj ...

Shikoni se si reagon Policia Londoneze ne raste te tilla ... " SKANDALOZE"

----------


## xfiles

Jam anetar i SIOE (Stop Islamisation Of Europe) ne facebook, bashkohuni dhe ju per ti dhene mbeshtetjen morale.

Mjaft i hapem rruge ketyre kafshve.

----------


## gerrard73

*Eshte vetem fillimi. Anglia eshte Nen e te gjitha demokracive te medha. Ka krijuar Europes se bashku me Francen, ka krijuar Amerikn, Kanadane Australine. Madheria e Saje nuk mund t'a dorezoi Europen tek nje grup injorantesh. Eshte vetem fillimi, fillimi dhe zgjimi i atyre qe shikojne ?'do dite dhe me shume t'u uzurpohet vendi i tyre, kultura e tyre, jeta e tyre. Me keto lajme do te vije koha qe do te bashkejetojme. Eshte vetem fillimi.*

----------


## gerrard73

> Jam anetar i SIOE (Stop Islamisation Of Europe) ne facebook, bashkohuni dhe ju per ti dhene mbeshtetjen morale.
> 
> Mjaft i hapem rruge ketyre kafshve.




Te gjithe se bashku per te mbrojtur kulturen tone.





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_foX2sDCk

----------


## Explorer

All-llahu i Lartemadheruar po e realizon premtimin e vet ne Kur'an:

*110:1.	Kur erdhi ndihma e All-llahut dhe çlirimi (ngadhënjimi),

110:2.	Dhe i pe njerëzit që po hyjnë turma-turma në fenë e All-llahut.*

Me kete, edhe njehere vertetohet se Kur'ani famelarte eshte fjalë e All-llahut te 

Lartemadheruar.

Procesi i perhapjes se Islamit neper vendet perendimore( e sidomos ne Angli), eshte

 proces i cili nuk ndalet dhe ka mare nje hov maramendes sepse ne keto shtete eshte 

ritur vetedija e njerezve ne ate nivel qe jane ne gjengje te pranojne realitetin duke lene 

anash inatet dhe xhelozite.

Kesaj perhapjeje te Islamit nuk mund ti kundervihet me as facebooku e asnje 

organizate antiIslamike, sepse fuqia e All-llahut xh.sh eshte e pa llogaritshme nga truri i 

njeriut, s'ka ateist, komunist e -ista te tjere  qe i del perpara.

_All-llahu eshte me i madhi. Ai i gezon Muslimanet  me lajme triumfale!

Faleminderimi dhe lavderimi qofshin vetemse per All-llahun e Lartemadheruar._

----------


## Geri Tr

> All-llahu i Lartemadheruar po e realizon premtimin e vet ne Kur'an:
> 
> *110:1.	Kur erdhi ndihma e All-llahut dhe çlirimi (ngadhënjimi),
> 
> 110:2.	Dhe i pe njerëzit që po hyjnë turma-turma në fenë e All-llahut.*
> 
> Me kete, edhe njehere vertetohet se Kur'ani famelarte eshte fjalë e All-llahut te 
> 
> Lartemadheruar.
> ...


perfundimisht ti ke rrjedhur fare :xx:

----------


## Homer

Ky Explorer _alias_ Mjerker treçerkshi nuk bo postim po nuk solli perralla kuranore ...

Mjeker treçerkshi, provoje ta fusesh kuranin nej syrtar heren tjeter, para se te postosh dhe do vesh re se truri ka fonksion tjeter perveç se me lexu perralla ...

----------


## Dito

E njejta do te ndodhte po te kerkosh te ngresh nje kishe ne Meke

----------


## Geri Tr

> Ky Explorer _alias_ Mjerker treçerkshi nuk bo postim po nuk solli perralla kuranore ...
> 
> Mjeker treçerkshi, provoje ta fusesh kuranin nej syrtar heren tjeter, para se te postosh dhe do vesh re se truri ka fonksion tjeter perveç se me lexu perralla ...


Jane bere me te vertete te bezdishem,e kane bere forumin si xhamine e lagjes :xx:

----------


## Explorer

O ti *Geri Tr* dhe ti *Homer* pasha !

Po pse mo komentoni postimet e mia dhe nuk po e komentoni temen ne fjale?

Une as nuk ju permenda diku e as nuk ju ofendova.

Pse inatoseni kur dëgjoni lajme te mira per Muslimanet. Mos ashtu se nuk eshte mire per shendetin.

Inati dhe Urrejtja e prishin bukurine.

....................
Sa i perket Kur'anit, ja se çka thote All-llahu xh.sh:

2:2.	*Ky është libri* që nuk ka dyshim në te (sepse është prej All-llahut) është udhëzues për *ata që janë të devotshëm*.

Kurse te devotshmit jane:

2:5.	Të tillët janë* të udhëzuar nga Zoti* i tyre dhe *vetëm ata janë të shpëtuarit.*

Kur'ani per ata qe nuk besojne thote:

2:6.	E ata që mohuan (Kur'anin dhe Muhammedin), për ta është njësoj ua tërhoqe vërejtjen apo nuk ua tërhoqe, ata nuk besojnë.

Prandaj, une nuk kam ndermend qe ju t'jua terheq verejtjen, sepse* Kur'ani me meson se ju 

perseri do te mbeteni te pa ndryshuar.*

InshAll-llah. Zoti i lartemadheruar ju udhezon dhe i zbut zemrat tuaja nga Urrejta dhe inati qe a ka kapluar!
Amin!

----------


## Geri Tr

> O ti *Geri Tr* dhe ti *Homer* pasha !
> 
> Po pse mo komentoni postimet e mia dhe nuk po e komentoni temen ne fjale?
> 
> Une as nuk ju permenda diku e as nuk ju ofendova.
> 
> Pse inatoseni kur dëgjoni lajme te mira per Muslimanet. Mos ashtu se nuk eshste mire per shendetin.
> 
> Inati dhe Urrejtja e prishin bukurine.
> ...


Cfare inati je duke thene more mjekrrosh,ne e kemi me ju qe e mbushni forumin me dokrra fetare ,a thua jemi ne xhami,nuk te mjafton xhamia ty por edhe forumin do e besh pershesh????? :xx:

----------


## Explorer

> Cfare inati je duke thene more* mjekrrosh,*


Mjekrosh???  ... hahaha

Sa per dieni une nuk mbaj mjeker.

Por edhe te kisha, kjo asgje nuk do te ndryshonte ne besimi  tim.

Mjekra eshte mjeker. Mjeker kane mbajtur te gjithe filozofet, thone qe eshte 

shenje e mencurise. Por mjeker kane edhe kriminelet. E gjitha varet nga ajo

se me cfare qellimi e mban. Muslimanet mjekren e mbajne sepse eshte 

Sunet i Pejgamberit tone te ndritur Muhammedit s.a.v.s

----------


## Explorer

> Eshte vetem *fillimi i nje ere te re qe do te pushtoje Europen ne kater anet e saje.*


Shume lajm i mire.

Muslimanet jane te entusiazmuar.

All-llahu eshte me i madhi!

----------


## Geri Tr

> Mjekrosh???  ... hahaha
> 
> Sa per dieni une nuk mbaj mjeker.
> 
> Por edhe te kisha, kjo asgje nuk do te ndryshonte ne besimi  tim.
> 
> Mjekra eshte mjeker. Mjeker kane mbajtur te gjithe filozofet, thone qe eshte 
> 
> shenje e mencurise. Por mjeker kane edhe kriminelet. E gjitha varet nga ajo
> ...


Nuk mban mjekerr???????????Atehere ti nuk qenke taliban i vertete meqe mjekrra qenka Sunet i Pejkalecit tuaj Muhamed, :xx: Po me rruhet shume a ke a ske mjekerr ti,une e perdora si metafore mjekrren more i ndrituri i dheut,ty mjekrra te eshte rritur ne tru dhe bllokon trurin per te punuar tamam,ju nuk shihni pertej *Mjekrres* tuaj

----------


## Explorer

> Nuk mban mjekerr???????????Atehere ti nuk qenke taliban i vertete meqe mjekrra qenka Sunet i Pejkalecit tuaj Muhamed,Po me rruhet shume a ke a ske mjekerr ti,une e perdora si metafore mjekrren more i ndrituri i dheut,ty mjekrra te eshte rritur ne tru dhe bllokon trurin per te punuar tamam,ju nuk shihni pertej *Mjekrres* tuaj


He mo, edhe une te thash qe mjekra nuk eshte gjithcka.

hehehehe

Tani ik shko pirdhu se lae nam ne forum.

Asgje konkrete nuk ke thene ne lidhjeme temen, vec sharje e urretjte.

Kujdes se mos plasesh e te bësh PaUuUuU.

phuhuhehehehe!

----------


## Geri Tr

> He mo, edhe une te thash qe mjekra nuk eshte gjithcka.
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> Tani ik shko pirdhu se lae nam ne forum.
> 
> Asgje konkrete nuk ke thene ne lidhjeme temen, vec sharje e urretjte.
> 
> Kujdes se mos plasesh e te bësh PaUuUuU.
> ...


Avash o hoxhe se eshte mekat te shash :xx:  Po ti vetem te thuash fjalet e kuranit di dhe vetem tek temat ku permendet feja rrin,kush po len name ti apo une?????? :xx: Bota jote eshte me te vertete e vogel.Me vjen keq per ty  se ke rreshkit

----------


## Edvin83

> Mjekrosh???  ... hahaha
> 
> Sa per dieni une nuk mbaj mjeker.
> 
> Por edhe te kisha, kjo asgje nuk do te ndryshonte ne besimi  tim.
> 
> Mjekra eshte mjeker. Mjeker kane mbajtur te gjithe filozofet, thone qe eshte 
> 
> shenje e mencurise. Por mjeker kane edhe kriminelet. E gjitha varet nga ajo
> ...


The Sunnah *(SUNET)* of Muhammad includes his specific words, actions, and practices. This is in contrast to the hadith, which contains just his words....

E kuptoj qe myslimanet duhet te ndjekin veprat e Muhamedit, po une qe jam mysliman e nuk dua te bej marredhenie seksuale me nje vajze 9 vjecare ca quhem?

----------

